# REW Charts Advice Needed



## dtalamo (Feb 5, 2016)

I just completed my Home Theater and I am a newbie to the AUDIO world. I've been reading/learning from the forums for months now, and it is finally time to post some REW sweeps from my MLP. I hope I could get some feedback from all of the experts here that can tell me where I'm Currently at, and things that I can do to make the SOUND better. It sounds good to me, but I don't know what good sound is suppose to sound like.

Below is a listing of my Equipment:
Definitive BP-8080ST (2 Main Towers with built in subs)
Definitive CS-8080HD (1 Center)
Definitive SR-8080BP (4 Surround)
PowerSound Audio Sub 3000i
AVR Denon X4200W

Theater Dimensions (19' x 13' x 8'4") Enclosed
FYI - the theater ceiling has a 13' x 9" x 22" Bulkhead that runs right above the MLP in the same direction as the front row theater seats. Ceiling height in that area is 7'7" above the MLP.

NOTES:
All sweeps were done AFTER I ran the Audyssey MultEQ X32 software that came with my Denon AVR - 
(Audyssey setting ON and Crossover was set @80Hz for All)
(I also ran sweeps for both SMALL and LARGE for the Mains by changing the settings in the AVR)

The questions that I have are the following:
1) Are the sweeps posted correctly?
2) Are there things that I should do to make the sound better? 
3) Since the Definitive BP-8080ST 2 Main Towers have built in subs, should I leave the L+R as Small or Large (i did a sweep showing both ways)?
4) Do I need to consider an additional SUB & and would it potentially increase the sound quality, or do I need to do some Acoustical treatments inside the HT?

Any other suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance!!!
DT


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

dtalamo said:


> 1) Are the sweeps posted correctly?


Yes. Your charts look pretty typical for an Audyssey setup.



> 2) Are there things that I should do to make the sound better?


There is not much to do with an Audyssey setup. Unless there is poor SW placement or a problem in the XO area with the distance/delay Audyssey set for the SW's.



> 3) Since the Definitive BP-8080ST 2 Main Towers have built in subs, should I leave the L+R as Small or Large (i did a sweep showing both ways)?


Either way could work just fine. One option may work better through the XO range. My inclination would be to set the front mains to small and allow Audyssey to set the front 2 SWs as SW1 and the PSA as SW2, but only some experimentation will tell for sure.



> 4) Do I need to consider an additional SUB & and would it potentially increase the sound quality, or do I need to do some Acoustical treatments inside the HT?


I wouldn't expect significant improvement using more than 3 SWs assuming they are placed well. Since the front 2 can't be moved just try 2 or 3 spots for the PSA to see of the 75Hz null can be improved.

Other Comments;

> The dip 75Hz may be a room mode or possibly poor timing of the SW distance/delay set by Audyssey. I would work on just the redirected SWs response to assure it is reasonably smooth. By 'redirected SWs' I mean a sweep through the FL or FR channel with that main speaker disconnected so that the XO is active, but only the SWs will play. Then when satisfied regarding SW setup, connect the mains. If dip appears the SW distance setting can be adjusted to see if that helps.

> If you like, I could review your final settings for SW distance setting if the needed measurement file is posted. This requires several specific measurements to be posted however.


----------



## dtalamo (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks jtalden!

I added a 2nd PSA 3000i since I posted originally. I've been playing around with everything. I will repost some new sweeps when I get a chance. FYI - I disconnected the LFE connections on the Mains and going to use Only the 2 PSA Subs now. 

Can you tell me what exact sweeps you would want to see? 

Thanks for offering to help!
DT


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Step one - The 2 SWs should be on the 2 separate SW outputs of the AVR. If the redirected bass of the 2 SWs with Audyssey results in a reasonably smooth curve then the SW setup is good. If not, then some investigation of the SWs alone may be helpful. This probably involves changing one or both SW locations. We can help with analysis of the SW setup if a good solution is not easily found.

Step 2 - To confirm that the cooperation between the SWs and Main speakers is correct it is most informative to run the following series for each of the front 3 channels. Using the FL channel as the example, create an overlay chart (again with Audyssey active) showing:
> SWs alone (redirected bass, FL Main disabled)
> FL main alone (SWs disabled)
> FL (SWs and FL Main operating together)

Comments:
In the current positions the FL and FR have a significant null at 75 Hz. If it is practical, you may want to try to move those speakers forward a foot or 2 and/or further from the side walls to see if the null can be improved. If the FL and FR null can be moved lower in frequency this way and the new SW setup does not have a similar null then the XO range response will be much improved. LP position is also a factor if that is an option. An XO frequency change may also be helpful in some cases. If there is a 75Hz null in the mains, but the SWs do not have that null, then it may be helpful to raise the XO to 100Hz or so. These types of tests can be done with Audyssey disabled to get the smoothest response possible before Audyssey is run. It all just depends on how much change can be accommodated and how much time you want to invest to find the best starting situation before Audyssey is run.


----------



## dtalamo (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are the sweeps that you were looking for, all with Audyssey ON and here is where Audyssey set my XO's:
Front - 40Hz
Center - 40Hz
Surround - 60Hz
Surr. Back - 60Hz

I then took some sweeps after changing all XO's to 100Hz.

Let me know what you think, and if there is anything else you would want to look at. Also, do you mind looking at my Waterfalls/Spectrogram charts to see how I'm looking there.

FYI - I also updated my room diagram with the 2nd PSA sub that was added after my original post.

Thanks for offering to help!!!!


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, it looks to me like:
> The new SWs positioning result is outstanding. No changes are needed there.
> The 75Hz dip (and 125Hz) is modal for the front mains and is due to the position of the mains and LP chosen. 
> The 100Hz XO resolved the 75Hz issue completely and provides a smooth response up through the XO range.

There are other advantages for the 100Hz XO as well so that would seem to be the best choice. Some say they can locate a SW position when the XO is above 80Hz but with 2 SW on opposite walls that would likely be impossible. I would expect that there are no significant disadvantages for that setting. The last 2 charts are excellent also.

I think you are all set! Well done :thumb:


----------



## dtalamo (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks jtalden for taking the time to help a newbie like myself! Much Appreciated!!!


----------

